# Renting in Abu Dhabi



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi everyone. I have just accepted a new job in Abu Dhabi to start mid October and am really excited about the move. 

The package I am getting is 35k AED per month including accom and car allowances (I'm single, no kids) so it seems pretty good to me. However, I am reading everywhere that finding somewhere to live in Abu Dhabi is a complete nightmare. Is there anyone out there who has experience of what it's like and can offer me some hints and tips? I am also bringing 2 cats with me which may complicate matters too!

Thanks in advance


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

Sparkysair said:


> Hi everyone. I have just accepted a new job in Abu Dhabi to start mid October and am really excited about the move.
> 
> The package I am getting is 35k AED per month including accom and car allowances (I'm single, no kids) so it seems pretty good to me. However, I am reading everywhere that finding somewhere to live in Abu Dhabi is a complete nightmare. Is there anyone out there who has experience of what it's like and can offer me some hints and tips? I am also bringing 2 cats with me which may complicate matters too!
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hai, as you know, there is huge shortage for flats in Abudhabi. The news paper advertisments are listing flats, but when you contact the agent they say not available now. try these sites Abu Dhabi Classifieds | Abu Dhabi Yellow Pages | Abu Dhabi jobs | Abu Dhabi | United Arab Emirates | Abu Dhabi Free Ads GNAds4U.com - Properties


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks Hari, I'll check it out.


----------



## dubaibound1 (Sep 3, 2008)

Sparkysair said:


> Hi everyone. I have just accepted a new job in Abu Dhabi to start mid October and am really excited about the move.
> 
> The package I am getting is 35k AED per month including accom and car allowances (I'm single, no kids) so it seems pretty good to me. However, I am reading everywhere that finding somewhere to live in Abu Dhabi is a complete nightmare. Is there anyone out there who has experience of what it's like and can offer me some hints and tips? I am also bringing 2 cats with me which may complicate matters too!
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi let me know how your search for teh apartment goes in Abu Dhabi...I may be moving there next year. I have heard it is a nightmare and expensive due to shortage in supply.....Good Luck?

May I ask you your field of employment?


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

dubaibound1 said:


> Hi let me know how your search for teh apartment goes in Abu Dhabi...I may be moving there next year. I have heard it is a nightmare and expensive due to shortage in supply.....Good Luck?
> 
> May I ask you your field of employment?


Hi, I am moving out there to start work on 12th Oct - I manage commercial property portfolios. Will let you know how I get on!


----------



## dubaibound1 (Sep 3, 2008)

Sparkysair said:


> Hi, I am moving out there to start work on 12th Oct - I manage commercial property portfolios. Will let you know how I get on!


Looks like we are in the same industry, currently Im with CB Richard Ellis here in Las Vegas and handle mixed-use retail leasing ....

Are you going to be working for ALDAR ?......I'm looking at opportunities with ALDAR, NAKHEEL, Al Futtaim.....

Can you share with me how long your process was from interview to final negotiations. Also did you find your job through a head hunter in Abu Dhabi?

Did you go to Abu Dhabi in person for an interview or it was all handled over the phone?

If you used a head hunter can you please share the information with me?

I have many more questions and I look forward to you response.

Thank you in advance for sharing information.


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi, was going to PM you but it won't let me - if you can, PM me your email and I'll send you some info over - I've made a few contacts which might be useful for you!


----------



## dubaibound1 (Sep 3, 2008)

Im new to this forum, how do you PM?


----------



## dubaibound1 (Sep 3, 2008)

dubaibound1 said:


> Im new to this forum, how do you PM?


Sparkysair I understand one has to have a certain number of posts before they can use the PM function. Anyway I really appreciate your assitance, please email me the information to the following address zackhussain at embarqmail dot com (they wont let me post a link), look forward to your response.


----------



## dubaibound1 (Sep 3, 2008)

Sparkysair said:


> Hi, was going to PM you but it won't let me - if you can, PM me your email and I'll send you some info over - I've made a few contacts which might be useful for you!


Sparkysair I understand one has to have a certain number of posts before they can use the PM function. Anyway I really appreciate your assitance, please email me the information to the following address zackhussain at embarqmail dot com (they wont let me post a link), look forward to your response.


----------



## divs23 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey ppl,

My husband and me, both have offers to work in Sharjah. We plan on moving to the UAE in the next one month. I have a few questions regarding our move there:
1)We have a US driver's license but no US passport.I hear that we will not be able to transfer our license in this case. We are Indian passport holders but moving to the UAE from
USA. How long will it take for us to obtain a UAE driver's license if we apply from Sharjah?

2)We plan on living in Dubai and commuting to Sharjah everyday for work. Is it feasible to do so considering we will not have a car the first few months.Also, how do we commute from Dubai to Sharjah?

3)The other option is that we move to Sharjah temporarily for say 2-3 months, get accustomed to life there and then plan on moving to Dubai once we hav the driver's license. What are the good areas to live in Sharjah considering that our offices are in the Buhaira Corniche and that we wont hav a car during these 3-4 months? Also, is Sharjah safe? Considering, that my husband may have to travel and sometimes I also might be late from work, we wanted to know how safe it is for a woman to live there? 

Please write back with your suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## dubaibound1 (Sep 3, 2008)

Sparkysair said:


> Hi, was going to PM you but it won't let me - if you can, PM me your email and I'll send you some info over - I've made a few contacts which might be useful for you!


I havent seen your response, please see my earlier post for my email address. I look forward to your response.


----------

